

24 Pull Requests - andrewnez
http://24pullrequests.com/?year=2014

======
josteink
You may wish to learn some new skills but wonder where to start. Or you may be
curious about how, or with what, you can contribute to open-source software,
in general or for projects you specifically rely on.

Having your first patch accepted is a strange experience. It's hard to
describe, but feels really, really good. Definitely recommended!

For those who can allocate the time for it, this is a _great_ initiative. It
makes discovering potential projects where contributions are welcome easy, and
it makes it easy to identify which projects which may be a good fit for your
contributions.

I have a relatively new project up and running, and I already see a couple of
forks. I'm curious about what December will bring :)

------
andrewnez
24 Pull Requests is back again for a 3rd year, encouraging people to give back
to open source projects that they've been benefiting from all year.

The site itself is also open source:
[https://github.com/24pullrequests/24pullrequests](https://github.com/24pullrequests/24pullrequests)

------
escapologybb
Just wanted to say that I'm not a programmer, but there are still things I can
contribute to Open Source projects during this ace project. Fix those typos,
add some documentation for a piece of software you use or myriad other things.
I only mention it because I didn't realise this until somebody pointed it out
to me!

Also, for any JavaScript types out there looking for something to contribute
to, this plugin[0] would help me fly a Quadcopter much easier! Just sayin' ;-)

[0]:[https://github.com/andrew/webflight-onscreen-
keyboard](https://github.com/andrew/webflight-onscreen-keyboard)

~~~
amirmc
Indeed, documentation and even quick tutorials are often overlooked but
they're the first thing you look for when trying out a new project.

------
carreau
Yeah, even more people dropping random patches, going away and not responding
to questions. I would prefer people doing 1 pull request and taking care of it
(test, docs) than getting 24 useless pull request. I had some pretty toxic
behaviour last year because of this. Though I appreciate the idea I think it
give a pretty bad idea to people of what Open Source are.

I've just spend 4 hours on chat the last 2 days explaining a new comer how to
use git/github and make a pull request; it was a pleasure. Though it is less
and less the case when people just drop by and go away.

I know I'm getting old and grumpy, but I feel the day I'll say the F word is
getting closer.

Please Someone open minus24pullrequest.com and ask people to help test and
review code instead of just submitting extra work for maintainer.

~~~
amirmc
Sounds like you've had some bad experiences here. Is your contribution process
documented anywhere? IME well-meaning folks will generally try to conform to
existing procedures if it's easy to find out what they are. The more time
consuming PRs involve people new to Git/GitHub (and things like rebasing) but
even then, I've only seen civil interactions.

------
orng
This is a great initiative and one that I would to be able to be a part of but
I have such a hard time coming up with things to do. I have only made a few
contributions to open source projects previously and all those were cases
where I was using some open source library with limitations or flaws that I
had to fix in order to be able to use them in my software and where I fixed
them first for me and then decided to share them back with the world. In many
cases I added or modified functionality through multiple checkins that
amounted to rather large pull requests. I just have a hard time seeing how I
will be able to a) find anything worthwhile to contribute and b) be able to do
so every day.

~~~
groks
Here are 179 basic Linux utilities...

    
    
        rpm -ql binutils coreutils moreutils moreutils-parallel \
            findutils diffutils sharutils psutils \
            pciutils iputils elfutils | grep -E /usr/s?bin
    

...some of which likely have parsing bugs which can be automatically
identified with this fuzzer discussed on HN recently:

[http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/](http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/)

Also, an exciting opportunity to discover what the 'pee' and 'sponge' commands
do.

------
praneshp
Login using github doesn't seem to work (dns lookup failed), in case anyone
from the site is reading comments.

------
Tombone5
There seems to be barely more than one person per participating organization,
wonder why.

------
adambutler
+1

